# Horns and hide came in. Only 11 months!



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

bbjavelina
I feel for you Bro . ! My PH spesified how we wanted our hides done to . I got an E-mail stating my hides were dipped and packed and ready to be shipped . I wanted rugged hides and Euro mounts . When they finally arrived (1 1/2 years later) I recieved tanned hides and Euro mounts on my antalopes ,my cat was a tanned hide and Euro mount and warthog was tusks on a plac . So much for long distance relationships .
Glen


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

G Skinner said:


> bbjavelina
> I feel for you Bro . ! My PH spesified how we wanted our hides done to . I got an E-mail stating my hides were dipped and packed and ready to be shipped . I wanted rugged hides and Euro mounts . When they finally arrived (1 1/2 years later) I recieved tanned hides and Euro mounts on my antalopes ,my cat was a tanned hide and Euro mount and warthog was tusks on a plac . So much for long distance relationships .
> Glen


Sending you a PM.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

responded .
Glen


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

G Skinner said:


> responded .
> Glen


Haven't seen it come thru yet.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

well


----------

